# Calibrating sub with REW, FBD pro 1124 and SPL



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in need of someone's guidance. I'm trying to calibrate my sub using REW 5.0, my SPL as a mic with calibration file (I understand this isn't ideal) connected to Behringer U-control UCA222 USB audio interface, and Uno - 1-In/1-Out USB Bus-Powered MIDI Interface, to go with the Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP 1124p. I believe everything is connected correctly. I have the UNO connected to a USB on the laptop and the midi out to the midi in on the FBD pro, I have a cable from the Onkyo 805 to the FBD pro input, then from the output to the sub. I have the SPL connected to the U-Control's right input and the right out put goes the FBD pro, the U-Control's USB to the laptop. Whew, I'm really confused as to what to do.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum bloodta! You’re on the right track, but here’s where you missed it:


Bloodta said:


> I have the SPL connected to the U-Control's right input and* the right out put goes the FBD pro...*


The sound card output should go to an input on your AVR. Beyond that, have you reviewed the REW Help Files?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, I've figured a few things out. I took the FBD out of the equation until I get the best sub placement. I've just connected the SPL to the laptop with the UCA222's input, then from the output to the sub. My problem is calibrating the SPL meter inside REW, I can't get the volume right. Also it says " Over" next to the dBs.


----------

